# Anybody from Rochester (area)?



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

Never been there myself. I'm from Toronto and since there will be a ferry service starting next month btwn the two cities. I was just wondering if there was any decent riding in the area.
road conditions ?
routes ?


I was also thinking maybe somebody would let me ship bike goodies to their house so I could bring it back across the border and avoid taxes


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Sure, there are, but nowhere near where the ferry's going to dock. The roads are rather poorly maintained, and you'll have to go through several "questionable" neighborhoods to get out of the city. The amount of broken glass on the local streets is considerable. Oh, BTW, rochesterians are lousy, careless drivers.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Update: The fast ferry hit a pier in NYC, and it's gonna be a few weeks before it's ready for service. When it's ready, the fare for a person with a bike will be $30/person each way. Good luck getting down Lake Ave. without being run over!


----------



## ritjobbie (Jun 30, 2004)

Dave_Stohler said:


> Update: The fast ferry hit a pier in NYC, and it's gonna be a few weeks before it's ready for service. When it's ready, the fare for a person with a bike will be $30/person each way. Good luck getting down Lake Ave. without being run over!


I live in Rochester near Goodman and Monroe. Supposedly the ferry just started to run a few weeks ago. I never even thought about taking it to Toronto for some urban biking. That is a pretty neat idea. =)

Lake Ave. isn't THAT bad so far. I have only been up that way a few times since the Ferry started running and the traffic hasn't increased significantly since then. I'll second the notion that, even though Rochester seems to have a pretty big bike community, there are a few really $h1tty drivers. Then again, I have seen some really poor decisions made by biker on my drive to Henrietta every morning.

~Jay


----------



## ritjobbie (Jun 30, 2004)

I was just looking at the portofrochester.com page today. The FF is $28 (+$10 for a bike) ONE WAY. They don't offer round trip tickets... This is an $80 trip for the day, not counting 'stuff'.

suck

~Jay



ritjobbie said:


> I live in Rochester near Goodman and Monroe. Supposedly the ferry just started to run a few weeks ago. I never even thought about taking it to Toronto for some urban biking. That is a pretty neat idea. =)
> 
> Lake Ave. isn't THAT bad so far. I have only been up that way a few times since the Ferry started running and the traffic hasn't increased significantly since then. I'll second the notion that, even though Rochester seems to have a pretty big bike community, there are a few really $h1tty drivers. Then again, I have seen some really poor decisions made by biker on my drive to Henrietta every morning.
> 
> ~Jay


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey, Ritjobbie-try to ride up to Toronto, then take the fast barge back the next day. Route 33 is a good route, then hug the shore.


----------

